# Congrats in order for King?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I know people on this site aren't exactly his biggest fan base, but he's managed to trade away the franchise player in a move "for the future," save millions of dollars and get two draft pick, cut his third best player, and in the process, the team got better. Sounds like a good GM job to me.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately for the Sixers this wasn't the right time to get better and they were not supposed to get better after trading Iverson and Webber. There is nothing worse than mediocrity.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

No personal attacks.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> edit




:lol: why dont you tell him how you really feel starbury :lol:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

starbury, feel free to disagree with my point, but I'm not going to allow you to attack me or any other poster.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah guys, let's stick to basketball. Much better and interesting discussion than goig after a poster or another.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, this was probably his best GMing job, but sadly enough this was the year the team didn't want to get better because we haven't had a high lottery pick since the Keith Van Horn/Tim Thomas draft.

Looking at it though, I'm guessing Billy didn't have enough security to out and out tank it so he was trying to protect his job. Which doesn't do much for me, but hey.. we've seen growth where it looked barren, so it's good I guess.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

hes going to draft bad if we arent in the top 3. We lose anyway. 3 wasted picks


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> hes going to draft bad if we arent in the top 3. We lose anyway. 3 wasted picks



Yeah I was thinking the same Beez, I hope me and your wrong but I got that feeling he is going to do something hurendous(sp) with our picks.....luckily we have 3 so he can can get a 1 out of 3 shot at getting someone productive....It sucks we had to win as many games as we've been winning because I thought for sure with A.I gone we would be in the top 4/5 easy!!!! Damit
....
Beez or any other poster do any of you know the odds of us getting in the top 3?????


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

as of right now I think its 6.3% chance that we get the #1 pick


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Basically the Sixers have a better shot of winning the finals this year than getting a top three pick.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

chances of getting a top three pick is .8% (checked ESPN)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

really? wow even worse


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is like the OJ Simpson draft/Booing Santa Claus situation all over again. lol


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

What franchises in sports go through what Philadelphia sports do? None of them


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, at least the Sixers are going to get a higher draft pick next year ...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

no they wont. they have progressed enough to be mediocre.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Tha Freak said:


> chances of getting a top three pick is .8% (checked ESPN)


Yeah, that sounds about right. 

That .08% equals to how many ping pong balls, I wonder?


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> no they wont. they have progressed enough to be mediocre.


What up Beez? Remember me from way back in the day? How've you been man? I would like to see the Sixers get a high lottery pick, because King traded away AI. That city DESERVES a good basketball team, they are great fans. I would argue the same for the New York Knicks faithful. (the Nets don't count!)


----------

